
Show HN: Faces – A people directory for your community - keesj
http://www.getfaces.com/
======
nolastan
Love the simplicity and speed! Could totally see using this for our urban
farm. However, the price point seems a bit high for these types of
communities. I wonder if there could be other monetization strategies, such as
"promoted profiles" within communities that members could pay for.

